
Do any developers voluntarily go homeless in SF? - maruhan2
Honestly, this is a thought I think everyday. &quot;How would I live comfortably without having a home so I can save a whole bunch of housing money?&quot;<p>Do you or anyone you know stay homeless?
======
mpbm
There is, or at least was, a pretty steady drumbeat of stories about founders
living in their cars, offices, and campuses on purpose. As long as you're a
healthy male with no dependents in a moderate climate it's a pretty reasonable
option.

